# Tips on Dying Blonde Hair Auburn/Red



## CandiceE (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey Everyone,
  	I've been dying my hair blonde for 8 years and I want to move on. I've been Googling "How to dye hair auburn from blonde", "Is this auburn or copper?" "How to not dye hair orange when meaning to die hair auburn or maybe copper" all day and just now decided to start a thread. Basically, I am interested in achieving one of these two shades:











  	I'm pretty sure that Ashlee Simpson's color is not the model's exact shade but I'm diggin' the two of them either way.
  	In High School, I would just pick up a box of Feria and be good to go. But now that I'm light blonde, I highly doubt that this is the smartest route. I definitely don't want to destroy my hair and would honestly prefer some sort of wash out shade but I guess it's probably impossible.
  	I was hoping that someone out there could offer some suggestions. A lot of the times that I've done strand tests, I have ended up with orange and/or purple hair. I should go get it done but I've been coloring my hair for so long and I can't picture myself at a salon every two weeks. At this rate with my current job status, I will end up with roots down to my chin and I'm not sure if the ombre look is still in demand since I haven't read Glamour magazine in 7 months.
  	Thanks to everyone in advance.
  	-Candice


----------



## jetjet (Nov 8, 2012)

have you considered henna?
  	it's good for your hair, and cheap but it is very very permanent.


----------



## pinkcrush (Nov 8, 2012)

CandiceE said:


> Hey Everyone, I've been dying my hair blonde for 8 years and I want to move on. I've been Googling "How to dye hair auburn from blonde", "Is this auburn or copper?" "How to not dye hair orange when meaning to die hair auburn or maybe copper" all day and just now decided to start a thread. Basically, I am interested in achieving one of these two shades:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a licensed cosmetologist n I would recommend going in stages at home...  Try a semi-permanent strawberry,honey or lt copper blond shade first... All r rich in red tones but still considered blondes... A semi isn't permanent n will last roughly a four to six weeks... Only if u luv it grab a similar shade or maybe even one slightly darker/richer in a permanent formula n GO 4 IT!!!


----------

